# Curry Frustrated With Lack Of Communication From D'Antoni



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> One day after saying the Knicks should release him after the season if they don't play him, the divide between Eddy Curry and Mike D'Antoni is growing. Curry expressed frustration yesterday with the lack of communication from the Knicks coach, who still hasn't talked to Curry since yanking him from the rotation.
> 
> Curry told The Post on Friday he was debriefed on his non-playing status by Knicks president Donnie Walsh, but hadn't heard a word from D'Antoni. Last month, D'Antoni gave Curry's development as a reason for passing on Allen Iverson.
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/knicks/curry_frustration_grows_HxWjQNOhdyRjSQSLtxo4NI


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

This bothers me every bit as much as his approach to not playing defense. Be a professional and at least communicate with the players about where they stand, how they can fix it, etc. I actually think he had been doing a fairly decent job this year as far as coaching goes, but how he has treated Marbury, Robinson, and now Curry is completely unprofessional. I really hope Walsh can get a couple of deals done for Robinson and Curry so we don't have to deal with this drama anymore.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

D'Antoni's a decent coach, but as a man he is just a total jack-***.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

This is just pandering by Curry to get himself off of the Knicks while maintaining his contract status for next year. If he wants out so bad he can opt out of his contract. Otherwise he can go **** himself for all I care.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I hear when Curry gets frustrated he starts eating.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

D'Antoni frustrated with abundance of calories from Curry


----------



## stojakovic (Nov 3, 2007)

Dre™ said:


> D'Antoni frustrated with abundance of calories from Curry


good point well made.

if he still doesn't know what the problem is after a whole year and a half with d'antoni, and as we are half way done with the season, then there's no need to talk anyway.

i wonder if he has even lost JUST a pound after the first meeting with d'antoni ?!


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

The Knicks aren't trying to build up Curry's trade value by playing him, so might as well buy him out and cut your losses.


----------

